# GSD friendly cars/trucks/suvs What do you drive?



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

As in everything my hubby and I do, we look for a house that the dogs would love and a car that the dogs would love 

We ended up with a 3/4 ton Chevy truck with a camper shell but my favorite is my Ford Sport trak with camper shell. 

The interior is super easy to clean to the dog fur (leather seats plus no carpet anywhere!). But what I love the most is that the back window has electric controls. So when the dogs are in the camper shell in the back (with body harnesses and on a "run" we can lower the back window so they can travel with us! We did put wire mesh on the windows of the camper shell so that no one would stick their hand in there or they would not spook someone. The back is super easy to clean and just hose off.

What are you driving?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Suburban and LOVE it, will always have one from now on...


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Suburban, probably forever specially with 3 dogs. Don't think anything else is big enough.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Honda Odyssey minivan. No kids here, the minivan is for the pets!


----------



## star5cr34m (Mar 16, 2010)

If you want a fun car to drive, the 2010 Subaru Impreza/WRX/STi 5 door hatch is very nice.

the rear seats fold flat and leave alot of room. Plus its all wheel drive so you have that much more stability and traction in bad weather.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Toyota Matrix wagon. The back seat folds down for a surprisingly large amount of room and the thing gets 36mpg. That's important because I do a lot of transport for the rescue and need good gas mileage.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

We got a Honda Accord (newer 2009 model), with leather seats. It's perfect because hair and dirt is easily removed, it's pretty comfy and there is a lot of room for Sigurd to lay in the back seat.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I had a Chevy HHR - cool styling, economical, back seats fold flat. Bought it specifically to be a dog vehicule. 










Worked GREAT and met all my needs for a while, until I got a second dog:








Hmmm . . . Getting a bit cramped in there. 

So with two dogs, and looking for big crates to fit, and the dogs being in the car all day when at Schutzhund training, traded in the cute little HHR for a Toyota wagon (used):









(Pic from on-line source)

It's dang ugly, but the dogs LOVE all that space, room for LARGE, EXTRA LARGE CRATES, and I will certainly appreciate the AWD come winter.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I drive a Miata (no joke), but when I got Jake I bought a used Ford Explorer just for us to get around in...


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

We love the Nissan Titan four door. The back seats fold up and the two dogs can compeltely stand up or completely lay down. It has been the mode of transportion for when the dogs "get to go"!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Expedition, Extended Edition  Four crates, gear, and 2 people. Love it for all the distance driving we have to do.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone drive a Ford Escape? I've been looking at those but I'm not sure if two crates would fit.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Honda Element. Ike's mega crate (vari kennel 800) fits nicely in the back.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Minnieski said:


> Does anyone drive a Ford Escape? I've been looking at those but I'm not sure if two crates would fit.


Our other car is a Mercury Mariner which is basically the same thing. You cannot fit 2 crates side by side. You can turn them sideways and fit a 500 and a 400, so one dog goes out the side door, but then when you get where you are going you have to turn the back crate towards the rear to get the dog out. And there is NO room for anything else. If I ahve to bring 2 dogs in that car I usually just put in the one crate and have the other dog ride loose in the rear cargo space.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Chevy Avalanche


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I drive a 2001 Toytoa Camry trying cram three dogs in there is not fun for me or the pups lol.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Jeep Patriot. 
Can fit 2-36inch crates sideways and still have the front passenger seat open.
Fold flat seats, luggage rack, 26-28mpg which is super-nice. I like the "look."

Does not have a lot of get-up-and-go for city driving or merging, but for the price and mileage I am quite happy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

For training I drive a 4 door GMC Sierra, too much gas $ than I like to spend, though it fits everything nicely. 
I am looking for a small used SUV that will fit an 800 varikennel-instead of my daily drive, a Monte Carlo.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i drive a 3/4 ton dodge ram, works great for loading up dogs PLUS no dog hair in the truck


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a o6 Chevy LTZ Blazer..fit's the gsd and two aussies pretty well. I can definately fit two crates in it (seats fold down). 

The hubby drives the Chevy Venture Van, and if I'm really going all out with 3 crates and such, I use that..great on gas, but I am partial to my Blazer


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

jakeandrenee said:


> I drive a Miata (no joke), but when I got Jake I bought a used Ford Explorer just for us to get around in...


I drive a Miata too, lol. But Bodie is getting too big so I'm looking to trade up relatively soon. Sure was a good run though, sigh, especially driving top down with my boy with me in the passenger's seat.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the Chevy Equiqnox... all wheel drive to go to dog trials... back seat is room but can also fold down flat... in a pinch I can seat belt everyone in at once


----------



## Rally (May 31, 2010)

star5cr34m said:


> If you want a fun car to drive, the 2010 Subaru Impreza/WRX/STi 5 door hatch is very nice.
> 
> the rear seats fold flat and leave alot of room. Plus its all wheel drive so you have that much more stability and traction in bad weather.


I've fit a 100lbs GSD in just the rear hatch version with the seats UP!




Minnieski said:


> Does anyone drive a Ford Escape? I've been looking at those but I'm not sure if two crates would fit.


My parents have one, I *think* two crates would fit with the seats down.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My dad drives a Dodge Ram:








(thats not his car but his is the same color with silver lining.)

My mom drives a Ford Windstar:








(just a model, but hers is a lighter blue)

My sister drives a Ford Explorer:








(just a model, my sister is the same color and with sparkles.)

I don't drive...............yet, but I do ride one of these bad boys, a beach cruiser:








(this s just a model, but I do ride a beach cruiser.lol.)


----------



## showshepherds4me (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a Ford Expidition. Usually have 3 crates (two back facing and one front facing) but I can fit four. Three works great cuz I still have room for all my stuff and the dogs stuff. Four wheel drive and handles great.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Husband drives a 2008 Ford Expedition, tons of room and super comfortable especially for all of the traveling we do.

I drive an '03 Mustang Cobra Convertible, and more often than not, I'm the one that takes the dogs to the vet. Fortunately, Max is on the smallish side for a GSD at 74 lbs and Tora is only about 56lbs, so Max curls up on one side and Tora sits on the other. But the top says up when the dogs ride with me.


----------



## janisinsc (Aug 26, 2009)

I also drive a two seater, a boxster. Gustav is 110 lbs at 2 years old (wasn't supposed to be so big) I have a seat belt he wears and he learned to move with the gear shifting. He leans back in the seat and flops his big paws over the side...chilling! He loves to ride with the top down. (Wish I could post pictures but I am so computer stupid, I can't figure it out.)


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

Jessie - where do you put the GSD in that sweet beach cruiser 

Trina/Janis - I bet you guys look so cool riding in the convertibles with the GSDs! Do you have pics?


----------



## janisinsc (Aug 26, 2009)

My second attempt at posting a photo.....


http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1172004788846_1489822810_446345_1944722_n.jpg


----------



## janisinsc (Aug 26, 2009)

....a third attempt!


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have been driving a Chevy Silverado crew cab with short bed and topper. Worked okay for 3 dogs. One in rear crew cab with training gear and two 500 crates facing backward in bed. I constantly worried about temps in there though.

Just switched to a Chevy Suburban and I think I have found my ULTIMATE dog vehicle. I now have 2 500 crates set up permanently in far back. I can flip the middle seats for 2 more 500 and still have room for lots of gear.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Love that pic - where in SC are you? PM if you rather be anonymous.


----------



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

I haven't come across a situation where I had all 4 with me in the vehicle together yet.I have had my 2 cockers and my golden mix all together,and I have a 95 subaru legacy wagon.New motor,excellent body,many more years left in it to transport entire family,including husband and son.Subaru's in NY are a MUST!! Anything with AWD or 4x4 really.










This is my daily driver,and have taken my new pup Klaus with me in the front seat.He's still small,I'll see how he does as he gets bigger.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I drive a subaru forester, in fact I just paid it off in May after 5 long years! :happyboogie: Just had to throw that in there, its the longest I've committed to anything non-pet.  The dogs share the back seat just fine, though Mollie likes to stand with her back feet on the rear seat and her front feet on the console.

Its hard to fit a GSD size crate in it, but otherwise works great. It has had relatively few issues as long as you don't count the damage I've inflicted on it. lol

Sorry I don't have many pics of it, but I attached one of it during the big snowstorm this winter. Brenna is saying "What do you mean no car ride today??"


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

ThorDog said:


> Jessie - where do you put the GSD in that sweet beach cruiser
> 
> Trina/Janis - I bet you guys look so cool riding in the convertibles with the GSDs! Do you have pics?


Sorry, no pics, but I see Janis posted a cool looking pic of her dog going topless!


----------



## janisinsc (Aug 26, 2009)

AnnaRiley....I am in greenville sc


----------



## Dillinger (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a Jeep Wrangler with the back seats taken out. It should fit a 48" crate perfectly.. once I get my pup


----------



## Sneath (Jun 13, 2010)

We have a Dodge Grand Caravan for the dogs of course


----------



## Pauld (May 8, 2010)

Suburban. We thought about a Tahoe or Yukon but the extra room behind the third row is worth the extra length. 
We had a Volvo Cross Country wagon that was nice but Daphne always had to lay down or her head was against the roof. So when we were thinking about getting a boy we went for the Suburban. Luke loves the third row seat for some reason he goes right to it every time he gets in the truck. Plus they have their own A/C back there that is always on full blast in the summer. 
My wife has pretty much decided as long as we have dogs we will always have a Suburban.


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

*Juta's ride*

Juta loves driving but her favorite is the Jeep wrangler ( no back seat), every morning when we leave the house , first thing she does is wants to get in the Jeep.
It works out great, she is able to jump in the back by herself, I have the top up, but al windows out. She loves riding the jeep, plus it helps getting rid of dead hair...lol
Oh and BTW when ever we are outside she uses the Jeep as her doggie house


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I have an older style Honda SUV. Nice easy jump up into the back. I do not use a crate, but I've used a doggy style seatbelt in the past. I've lost it and will have to purchase a new one.

My husband has a Jeep Cheerokee and it is very high in the back end. Young Daktoa can jump in with out a problem, but an older Dakota will have a problem. By then I'm sure we will have another vehicle as she is only two.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Right now, a Chevy Trailblazer that has been the bane of my existence for the last year. 

With the back seats folded down, I can fit 2 crates, just not the huge huge ones. 2 Larges fit fine tho.

However, in 2 days (YAY FINALLY!!!) I will be getting rid of the bane-mobile and getting a Mercury Mariner.

As someone else posted, they are just a slightly fancier Ford Escape with a different label slapped on. They will most definitely NOT fit two crates. Don't even bother measuring!


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm just driving a regular sedan (Infiniti) but I use one of these doggie hammocks in the back seat for my pooch and he seems to love it!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

ThorDog said:


> Jessie - where do you put the GSD in that sweet beach cruiser
> 
> Trina/Janis - I bet you guys look so cool riding in the convertibles with the GSDs! Do you have pics?


I let them run/trot alongside me.lol. If I had one of those seats you put on the side I would let the dogs sit there.lol


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

BMW 545, thinking about getting a VW Touareg or Nissan Titan.


----------



## gunrunner (Jun 20, 2010)

Got a Holden SV6 ute , Max now rides in the back with the wind in his hair he loves it .


----------



## crown86 (Feb 23, 2010)

Chevy Tahoe

Since I got Roscoe in Dec 09 the back seats never come up they are always folded down as he goes almost everywhere with me...I give up on the hair in the back..LOL..its his area now.


----------



## Andrew (Jun 16, 2010)

Katie rides in my Mazda 6.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

ThorDog said:


> As in everything my hubby and I do, we look for a house that the dogs would love and a car that the dogs would love
> What are you driving?


2018 F150 with the back seat folded up. I made a platform that is carpeted to fit the whole back space and high enough to get even the 5 month old a good view out the windows. Underneath the platform are the bowls, leashes, treats, water and necessities like poop bags. Both our girls (5mo and 10 years) love trucks too. I didn't mention the quilted seat protector but still looking for a console protector . To clean we open all the doors and use a leaf blower


----------

